# My untamed cockatiel masturbates on me?



## Reira (Dec 17, 2018)

So I've had my cockatiel Rocky for about a month now, and he's super aggressive. If I walk past his cage, he'll hiss and lunge towards me. If I stand by his cage and lift up my hand to say, scratch my face, he'll hiss and start banging his beak on the cage ;;
He really obviously hates hands. If you move your hand he'll start to hiss, so I've been trying to teach him that it's completely safe by putting my hand in his cage. However, when I do this, he will begin my mauling my hand for about a minute before hopping on and starting to masturbate. I try to get him off, but as soon as he's on the perch he hops right back onto my hand and continues. I've been wanting to train him but I always have to take my hand away because of this behaviour, and I can't get anywhere? I've tried holding millet in my hand but he ignores it completely and just starts masturbating. I've heard things like "the bird is bonded to you and sees you as a mate" but that obviously isn't the case for me? He hisses at the sight of me! Plus I've head this behaviour is normal during the spring, but it's the middle of the winter! Any advice on how to get him to stop, and how to start training him without this behaviour? Any help would be appreciated!

ied::lutino:


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

It is natural for males to beak bang things (drumming) for attention. But if he lunges then he’s obviously upset or hormonal. Try some hormone therapy. Light manuipulation , diet conversion if he only eats fatty seed , foraging for his seed to occupy his brain, toys , changes in environment /cage placement and arrangement if he’s been with u for awhile,.

If he’s hissing before you put your hands in the cage, he’s also might be scared of you. You need to desensitize him to your presence first. Try walking to the cage until he hisses, then take a step backwards. Hang out in that area as much as possible, watching tv from that spot, eating close by him. In a week, try moving closer to the cage and do the same things. Learn his likes and dislikes with food and toys. Food bribery is the easiest way to tame a tiel when they are comfortable enough but he can’t be on an all seed diet or he won’t want treats , because he has treats all day. It’s also not healthy for them to only eat seed. Then u need to slowly convert his diet which will take time, sometimes months.

Try trick /clicker training to help communicate and bond once he’s comfortable enough to eat millet spray from your hand. 

Try leaving the cage door open and see if he comes out on his own. Use a perch to put him back in. Good luck!


----------

